# Educating birds...



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, Saturday some friends and I were having a discussion about educating birds and I wanted to get your take on it. 

So here is the situation. You sit in a spot and just after closing time the birds start piling into the spread. The birds are content and cruising arround in the decoys as you watch the show. Do you think it is bad, good or indifferent to let them pile in as long as you don't shoot? Is it better to pick up and get out asap?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've enjoyed the show on a few occasions, most times I just pick up and get the dipstick out of Dodge.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think it really matters even if you were shooting at them. (during legal hours of course) Ducks move around and they look for other groups of ducks, they will end up in someones decoys eventually. From what most of us have probably experienced, the only time ducks are typically decoy shy are on the calm bluebird days when there isn't a breeze or cloud in the sky. Some days everything can be perfect, but the ducks have another place in mind to go and there is no changing their minds.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I've sat out there as a kid watching them trying to learn how they call and trying to mimic them.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

dixieboy said:


> I've sat out there as a kid watching them trying to learn how they call and trying to mimic them.


 I still do that.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

i did it up until i quit duck hunting in 98/99. Now my calling is so rusty and inconsistent, I dont know whether to leave the calls in the truck or take em along.-O,-


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Really what's the chances you are coming back the next day to reshoot. I know you wouldn't in most cases, nor would I. So I say sit back and enjoy the show if you got time to watch. Some of the best therapy is to watch birds fly close.


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

Sit back and enjoy the show! Why does it have to be just about the killing. Part of hunting is just being out and experiencing what a lot of people don't get to see. One day you will wish you would have just SLOWED down and enjoyed it. My2cents


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Educating birds is when your skying busting and then running your boat up on rafs of ducks and then start shooting at them or hunting them on the roost so some other people cant hunt them the next day. 
*


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Birds get spooked all the stinking time by different things, it's in their nature as a prey species. I dont see what it's going to hurt if someone just sit's and listen's and bumps them out for a short little while to pick some decoys. 

Besides, you never know what new "sound" you may hear to later put into your calling. 


DTOM,

now that you have heard "our" take on the subject, whats your's?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> *Educating birds is when your skying busting and then running your boat up on rafs of ducks and then start shooting at them or hunting them on the roost so some other people cant hunt them the next day.
> *


LOL. You sound jealous for some reason.

I've never worried about "educating" birds. Learn how to hunt and you wouldn't either.

"Educated" birds are much more fun to hunt. That's when you put your skills to the test. If want to just shoot them and not HUNT them, go to a sporting clays range... 8)


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Birds get spooked all stinking the time by different things, it's in their nature as a prey species. I dont see what it's going to hurt if someone just sit's and listen's andbumps them out for a short little while to pick some decoys.
> 
> Besides, you never know what new "sound" you may hear to later put into your calling.
> 
> ...


Like most of you, I don't think it hurts to watch the show and let the birds pile in.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> LOL. You sound jealous for some reason.
> 
> I've never worried about "educating" birds. Learn how to hunt and you wouldn't either.
> 
> "Educated" birds are much more fun to hunt. That's when you put your skills to the test. If want to just shoot them and not HUNT them, go to a sporting clays range... 8)


me Jealous of what ? No im not im a die hard waterfowl hunter. I decoy my birds. it like them to be humping my face i dont sky bust at birds. i did not spend thousands of dollars on a boat decoys calls to go out and sky bust birds. So please tell me how im Jealous. Plus I kill around 150 birds a year. so please tell me.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> LOL. You sound jealous for some reason.
> 
> I've never worried about "educating" birds. Learn how to hunt and you wouldn't either.


Don't be a wiener clyde. Go out in a boat on any public WMA and see how quick the birds get educated about the dikes, why? Because people skybust them so they know to steer clear of them. That effects everyone that hunts those units, not only the dike hunters. The comment about people running their boats into rafts of birds and shooting at them happened last week on a public WMA as well, so don't be an assclown about it.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Don't be a wiener clyde. Go out in a boat on any public WMA and see how quick the birds get educated about the dikes, why? Because people skybust them so they know to steer clear of them. That effects everyone that hunts those units, not only the dike hunters. The comment about people running their boats into rafts of birds and shooting at them happened last week on a public WMA as well, so don't be an assclown about it.


I am a public hunter only. I know what you're talking about but apparently you can't read or can't comprehend what I wrote.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Donttreadonme,

Sit back, watch, and enjoy the show. You'll be very glad you did. And take pictures, lots of pictures, of the birds suspended above and swimming around in your spread. And by all means, savior the moment like a fine wine. Hunting should always be as much about the memories as it is about the rest of it.


----------

